# What is the difference between a Tajima FLAT type and a CYLINDER type machine?



## kmgrafix (Jun 5, 2014)

hello everyone!

i am looking to purchase a 4-6 head tajima machine but when i went on their site they had flat type machines and cylinder type machines. not sure what that means! they look the same to me but it must be a funtion that they differ in. i have been digitizing and running machines for the past 6 years and just about a year i decided to start my embroidery business. its really taken off so quick that i need to buy a larger machine because i currently have an swf 15 needle single head.

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## sportasiajan (Nov 6, 2013)

The cylinder type machine will be used to embroider garments, and the flat type is used to decorate material before it is made up into garments/curtains etc.

If you are doing garments you need to buy a "tubular" machine.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Also, most of the 'tubular' machines include a 'border frame' which can be used for sewing flat items like table cloths, etc... I think we've only used the border frame for our SWF twice in 6 years.


----------



## kmgrafix (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you! Yes that's what I thought. So when I'm ready to purchase my machine I will look at the tubular/cylinder machines. I was going to purchase the machine in the next couple of months but I decided to purchase a manual screen print machine and all of the equipment. I'm holding off on the embroidery machine until next year.


----------

